# Life-threatening



## teszler

The translation of "life-threatening" as adjective in Romanian, please.

I could come up with, e.g., "a life-threatening illness" = "_o boala care pune viata in pericol_", but this is no adjective.

Interestingly this translation may also prove difficult to French. I looked it up on the English-French forum and there's almost nothing satisfactory. Then, I found somewhere else "_susceptible de mettre la vie en danger_" or "_menace vitale_". So, one could say "_susceptibil(a) de a pune viata in pericol_", or "_amenintare vitala_", but then again, these are not adjectives. 

Or something awkward-sounding like "_periclitator de viata_" ??
Any ideas?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## mikey21

I guess "Pericol mortal" (lit. deadly danger). But we use "pericol de moarte".

pericol - noun
mortal - adj

Also you cannot use them in the same way you would use "life-threatening". Adapting your translation (like in your "a life-threatening illness" example) would be my recommendation.

Oh and never use "ameninţare vitală" again.


----------



## OldAvatar

Or you may use "_o boală care poate fi fatală/mortală_".


----------



## teszler

"_o boală care poate fi fatală/mortală_", "_o boala care pune viata in pericol_", and "_pericol de moarte"_ are all nouns followed by descriptives. 

OK, so I guess in French and Romanian there's no adjective, as opposed to English or German - likely because of the different inner structure of these languages. 

Thanks.


----------



## Trisia

Er...

_O boală potenţial mortală? _Is that any closer to what you seek?


----------



## mikey21

I guess he wants only one adjective (one word) that translates as "life-threatening" in any context. He is not interested in translating his example. He gave that only to help us a bit.

Yes Teszler there's no adjecive in Romanian that, by itslef, shows the possibility of dying. "Mortal" and "fatal" both translate as "deadly", you can use this with the adequate adaptation


----------



## teszler

OK, so "mortal(a)", or "potential mortal(a)", or "potential fatal(a)" are adjectives indeed, very well. Now, the question is whether these examples are actually used as such, e.g., in medical / pharmaceutical Romanian in medical texts or health personnel lingo ? There's an actual translation behind my query, not purely academic curiosity. My rendition of a short medical emergencies text but replete with "life-threatening" as adjective is supposed to as faithfully as possible mirror the English original. The thing is, professional translators by and large do very poorly at translating highly sophisticated specialized texts (technical, medical, etc) by supplanting fine-tuned customary usage of words within the specific jargon with seemingly correct but in fact ridiculous transliterations. Asa ca prefer sa ma descurc singur.


----------



## teszler

Singur, dar cu ajutorul vostru, bineinteles...


----------

